# Puppies with parvo



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with parvo? I do not and I need some home remedies or help with what to do with these puppies since I feel like the vets couldn’t kick us out fast enough.
The one puppy is on the mend. She says she is starving to death after being at the vets for 24 hours on fluids and meds. I’m not too worried about her. We are doing small meals and full access to water.
The other one is BAD! I am pretty sure every bit of fluids they gave him came out the back end on the way home and came out the same consistency, like I am tempted to burn the truck and call it a loss. He won’t eat he won’t drink. The vet told me he would be fine on fluids until Monday so didn’t give me any fluids BUT I do have some here I can use. She literally gave me antibiotics and anti nausea meds and told me if he doesn’t feel better by Monday come back. This is also the same vet that misdiagnosed their mother and she died……so yeah……
I’m going to pick up pedialye tomorrow and start drenching him. I read charcoal but is that a good idea? Also peptoe? Any other suggestions that is not some rare and endangered herb that can only be found on the far corner of the earth that will get here after he has either recovered or died? Something I can get from a grocery store or feed store?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Bump


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jello Jessica, don't give anything but warm liquid jello. It has saved many a parvovirus puppy in my lifetime. No other liquid by mouth.
The science doesn't matter this late at night but JELLO


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

That’s fine I trust you. Ok I’ll get jello as well. Thank you!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree Jello is AWESOME! Good luck. Please keep me posted!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unflavored gelatin? Is that what you mean?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not sure..but im thinking the jello flavor won't matter..as it's the gelatin that is needed. They make an electrolyte that gels up as well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ive always used jello, the sugar in it helps with energy to survive. The Knox gellatine was harder to find.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chicken, turkey or beef baby food mixed with vanilla flavored Kao-pectate thinned enough he can swallow it easily. feed as much as you can get him to take every two hours. Baby food is for strength and Kao-pectate is for the diahrrea that often dehydrates them. How old are they? Are they eating good? (Other then being sick at the moment)


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Poor pups. Poor you. Hope you don’t have to burn your truck. 

I’d never heard Jello but it actually makes perfect sense. Storing that info for the future. I’ve had two pups with parvo in my lifetime. The first one we caught early and she got excellent treatment at the vet. She was only off food for 24 hours. The other one survived the roughest days on syringe fulls of pedialyte and some IV fluids. I hope your pups get feeling better soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Thank you guys. I thought the one was improving this morning, he actually drink some water on his own and was sitting there wagging his tail at me. You could still tell he was sick but not just laying there. He passed the water (diarrhea) a hour or so later and is back feeling like crap. 
I got him some lemon jello and some chicken and Rice and just drenching the water out of it. He will not eat. 
Both were sent to the vet as soon as they showed signs of not feeling well. Phil was my main concern, he was off the one day but it did cool off a lot here, then the next he had a little green snot. They wanted me to wait until Monday but when he threw up I made the appointment. So I hope that works in their favor. 
Windy finally passed some poop (the healthier puppy) and is just a little loose. Poor girl thinks she is starving to death so just giving small meals often to make sure I don’t upset her stomach.
Thank you all so very much! This is such a nightmare


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m glad Windy seems to be on the mend. I really hope you can get Phil to somehow stay hydrated. How old are they?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pumpkin is good too. Prayers for your pups!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

They had just reached 6 months old. Which from what I am reading is on their side. 
Pumpkin seed or just the meat? My brother across the street actually has a whole bunch growing, I can see if one is ready to go


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The meat of the pumpkin.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..puree the pumpkin. I keep a can on my shelf..but fresh is amazing. Boil it to soften and puree it.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

His pumpkins are so far from being ripe. What about pie filling maybe? 
Fingers crossed no massive blood poop again after this morning so he at least is able to give the fluids he is getting time to work. I think I am going to demand IV fluids from the vet in the AM and if not I’ll figure out how to put this catheter in him and do it myself. He is dehydrated just not crazy dehydrated yet


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, nobody is able to understand NOTHING but jello? Water is probably the worst thing you can give by mouth. The jello has everything that pup needs to survive for several days and doesn't cause vomiting or dehydration like regular liquids do.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

With the fluids, just put them under the skin on his neck. Give enough to make about a plum sized lump which should hang under the front of his neck area. His body will pick them up as needed.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Jello is the best thing for Parvo. It is a pity that we feel the need to put water in mouth. It just causes more dehydration.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

How are the pups doing today?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry. I had never heard any of this before. So you buy any flavored jello and give it as a powder? Or do you mix it with water and make jello?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You mix it with warm water according to the directions. Then give the warm liquid to the pup. 
It acts like a solid in the stomach but gives all the rehydration value of good electrolytes. It also contains all the nutrients from being made from bone and bone marrow.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

He is in the ER for around the clock care, plasma and blood transfusions and might also have distemper (I don’t think he does) Windy is doing well enough she tore part of my bathroom wall down.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

AndersonRanch said:


> He is in the ER for around the clock care, plasma and blood transfusions and might also have distemper (I don’t think he does) Windy is doing well enough she tore part of my bathroom wall down.


I'm glad she's doing good at least! Poor guy!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Well better


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

AndersonRanch said:


> He is in the ER for around the clock care, plasma and blood transfusions and might also have distemper (I don’t think he does) Windy is doing well enough she tore part of my bathroom wall down.


Glad Windy is feeling better, sorry to hear Phil is so unwell.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I hope he pulls through!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope your little guy can get through this. I’ll be thinking of you and your sweet pups.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers to you. Im really glad you took him to your vet.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

We just went though this with 7 puppies a few months ago. We did IV fluid under the skin, B12 injections, tamiflu, and antibiotics. We also did Ensure mix with Pedialyte. We lost a few but some made it. Hope your pup's get better.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Prayers for your babies! I’m so sorry you’re going through this. I always have just used Knox gelitan made with bone broth and made sure I bleached the dickens out of anything that the puppies have touched or gotten dirty From pee or poo. It’s a hard thing to kill in bedding or soil.
I hope they feel better soon!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so sorry you little baby is going through this. Praying he makes a full recovery!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sending hugs and support! I hope your pups pull through!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is Phil? How are you? Did the bathroom wall survive Windy? Lol I hope all is well and getting healthy.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Phil’s white blood cell count is up! Nothing in the blood work is pointing to anything overly bad, the WBC is elevated but that is normal she says. He has to eat and keep it down before he is allowed to come home. Hopefully he eats soon because this is not cheap!
No the wall is slowly coming down. I was going to take her down to the very lower end of our field and let her run around since the chance of any dog being in that area is very slim but she hates car rides and I’m not sure I would get her back in. So I kicked the chickens out of the one dog kennel and put her in there. At least she has more room and can bounce around more and see things other then a wall. I’ll just have to clean it very well and probably never put another dog in there after. 
Me? Im over everything and just want Phil to come home. Windy is a very sweet little girl but Phil has been my boy since day 1. He is so much like his mother it’s almost spooky so I really can’t loose the little boy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lets hope Phil comes home tommorrow!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for the update. I’m glad there’s improvement. I hope he’s home soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Vet called with the PM update (and to collet their 12 hour payment) and he ate a tiny bit of food!!!! Blood work still good and they want me to come down tomorrow with some boiled chicken and see if I can get him to eat more since he’s a mamas boy. If I can get him to eat and he keeps it down and in then he can come home.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh, I hope he eats! Prayers for Phil, hang in there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Alright Phil! Eat to get away from that place! Get some chicken ready for that boy! Momma needs to save her money for her goats! Lol lol 😁


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Alright Phil! Eat to get away from that place! Get some chicken ready for that boy! Momma needs to save her money for her goats! Lol lol


Lol I have a list of goats I’m willing to sell to pay for this if I have to. I’m hoping maybe though I can sell my uterus and ovaries on the black market first. I’m done having kids so don’t need those any more  I thought about a kidney but might really take up drinking so will need those, maybe just one  
Well mamas little chicken chaser was more then happy to eat his chicken. He was so happy to see me and I got to sit with him for a half hour and tell him he was a good boy. If he keeps his chicken down and in then they will try giving him oral antibiotics tonight. If he keeps that down and in as well then he should come home tomorrow. He is so very unhappy and scared there. There’s a little yappy dog next to him and he doesn’t seem to like it very much. Can’t say I blame him.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

AndersonRanch said:


> Lol I have a list of goats I’m willing to sell to pay for this if I have to. I’m hoping maybe though I can sell my uterus and ovaries on the black market first. I’m done having kids so don’t need those any more  I thought about a kidney but might really take up drinking so will need those, maybe just one
> Well mamas little chicken chaser was more then happy to eat his chicken. He was so happy to see me and I got to sit with him for a half hour and tell him he was a good boy. If he keeps his chicken down and in then they will try giving him oral antibiotics tonight. If he keeps that down and in as well then he should come home tomorrow. He is so very unhappy and scared there. There’s a little yappy dog next to him and he doesn’t seem to like it very much. Can’t say I blame him.
> View attachment 211987


What a cutie, he does look scared! Wishes sent your way but he seems like a fighter hang in there Phil!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

💓💓


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh baby, he looks so sweet. What breed is he?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww I want Phil to go home with you. 
You can sell female organs on the black market? Man....what a rip off, they charged me to take mine! That bites🤑...I could have bought another goat!🐐 Man! 🤬 Thats just 💩💩! 
Yes hang on to your kidneys. I just might get up there to see ya. Gonna check on some dapples ya know👀👁👁👀💝💝💝💝 lol lol ! And we will need a few🍷🍸🍹🍺🍻🥂🥃🍷🍾 to do some price discussions...lol lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He looks like he wants to go home. He just has to keep meds and food down. Come on, Phil. You can do it!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I always hear on the radio that X percent of women are born with out a uterus, one of them is welcome to mine 🤷🏻‍♀️ 
So mom was a mutt I found behind a dumpster I THINK she was a boxer border collie. Dad is a good Queensland border collie. But by the looks of the puppies I think I hit the mark with the boxer border collie. 4 looked like pure bred border collies, the other 4 looked Like dad and then there was Phil. But this is mom and dad














hopefully this evening they have good news about him eating.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww adorable, going on the right direction. Hope the sweet baby can go home tomorrow, will mend much quicker at home.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

He hates them all and won’t eat for any of them. He’s not going down hill, he was sucking my hand down when I was feeding him he was so hungry, he just doesn’t like them. So no antibiotics tonight. They gave him a appetite stimulant and he nibbled a little bit if he doesn’t get enough food in his guts to take antibiotics when I check in the morning I’m going to I guess offer to live down there and feed him every few hours. He is so close to coming home I’m not going to let his stubbornness hold it up.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

My girl was the same way when she was hospitalized for parvo and we’d gotten her from the shelter less than a week before. So it’s not like she knew me really well. But she wouldn’t eat for them. My vet gave the antibiotic right after I fed her and while I was still there, and I hung around to feed her again a few hours later. She never would take food from them. Eventually my vet gave up and handed me some meds and told me me to take her home. Maybe you could time your visit so you can feed him and they can give the antibiotic? 

I hope Phil cooperates enough to get himself home. Poor little guy. Is Windy all better now?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Hopefully they have a plan along those lines. If not I’m going to have to tell them funds are just about done so we need to figure something out. 
Windy is totally back to normal. Still only 1 stool a day but nice and firm even being on wet dog food. Poor baby still needs to put some weight on. It always amazes me how fast animals can loose weight when they don’t feel good. It didn’t even hit her that hard and she lost a good amount of weight. She is very unhappy with her living conditions. I pack her back and forth from the bathroom to the kennel in the morning and then back again in the evening. I can’t find a solid answer to how long she will shed the virus, I have read a week to many months so I’m just going to go with a week from when I took her to the vet which is tomorrow. Anything more then that I think is cruel for a dog that has only really been contained for short periods when I have to leave the house and can’t watch her. I am dreading the trouble this ball of energy is going to get into when she can finally be wild and free again. She’s a little bit of a trouble maker to start with lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well if Phil is eating for you, they should release him to you. You are capable of giving him antibiotics, as well as they are. And theyve made enough$$ off you. I say go get him. He will eat better, rest, and recover quicker at home. Just like all of us. You cant rest at a hospital, too many vampire making $$ off of unesessary blood test. Those are only to protect the.hospital from being sued. 
So..Go get him. Bring him home. I bet he does a complete turn around and is much happier with you!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I really get that some people are helpless about this kind of stuff, and I’m not picking at them that’s just not their thing. But I agree, it kinda gets taken a bit too far. But I busted him out! Well they called to say I could have him but he was coming home today either way. He got his pay back and peed all over the nice nurse lady, I really liked her so did feel bad, and then flooded my truck with pee lol I have said I was going to get my truck detailed for over a year now so guess when I recover that will be first on the list. He will not touch the dog food windy loves so chicken diet it is. Although I have him in a little kennel since he’s so far behind windy and when I was giving him his pills she pushed in and started to drink and he decided he had to drink as well. So maybe he needs a little competition. I have a bag full of meds he needs to take for the next 2 weeks so wish me luck on that. But here he is never so happy to go on a car ride (he really hates them) thank you all for your advise, prayers and just lending a ear. Now to get some rest and get double pay back on this coyote since I am convinced that is how they ended up getting it! The chicken killing ticked me off but his nasty butt bringing crap in was the final straw


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It’s a jail break. Lol. Well, busting him out/picking him up, either way, he’s home! He’ll heal much faster now. And it sounds like he left a review with the nice nurse lady (and your truck). He’s such a cutie. I’m glad he’s on the way to recovery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing better!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its a Jail Break! Go Phil Go!...well not literally as in all over the nurse & truck! 🤣🤪 So glad he is home and back with Wendy! He will be soooo much happier now!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, soon time to detail your truck. Glad he is doing well, and even better the little guy isn't dehydrated any longer. Sorry about the inside of your truck though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is fantastic, glad you took him home.

He is so cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm glad you brought him home! I hope he continues to make a full recovery!


----------

